# Magnet on hob cover



## StickInsect (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello everyone.

Shortly after we bought our 3 year old Swift Lifestyle 630L we noticed that one of the hob cover magnets was missing as the cover made a racket when we were travelling. We went back to the dealer who said that it wasn't something they could help with. (This seemed a little mean considering it was a small problem and we had spent a great deal of money with them.) However I found some magnets of the right shape and size online and purchased them. My husband stuck one on with super glue but after a few weeks it has come off again because the magnet is too strong I guess. Does anyone have any advice? Should I look for weaker magnets (does such a thing even exist)? Or stronger glue perhaps - is there anything stronger than super glue?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Two part Araldite has been used by myself to stick an adjustable rear view mirror on my car screen -it did a great job - but I wouldn't like to get it off again! :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Thoroughly clean the area where the magnets are going to be fixed, then try "Araldite Rapid"..


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

I had a similar problem with my hob glass but in my case the dealer (Marquis, Northampton) provided me with a replacement and advised using double sided tape to stick it to the glass. This worked well.
Bill


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Does it have to be magnets? maybe rubber bump stops would work more efficiently.


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

Maybe you could try reducing the attraction strength of the magnet by putting a piece (or Two) of electrical tape on it.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

StickInsect said:


> . . . Or stronger glue perhaps - is there anything stronger than super glue?


According to a colleague who used to work for the company making Loctite, Superglue ain't as 'super' as it used to be - they've had to weaken the formula for the version available to Joe Public. Also it's a generic adhesive - Loctite manufactures a huge range of industrial adhesives with different formulae to suit different applications/materials:

http://www.loctite.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/henkel_uke/hs.xsl/your-solution-4371.htm

So you can probably buy a better solution.


----------

